# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá giải trí - cơ hội sở hữu đầu BT30 giá bèo đây !!!

## hung1706

Xin chào các bác !
Tình hình là con cá-trích nhà em nó lẻ bạn, chỉ còn 1 em duy nhất sợ lâu ngày em nó buồn thì tội quá nên em mạn phép mang ra đấu giá cho vui ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thông tin em nó 
* Dài: 360mm
* Đường kính thân: 110mm
* Nặng: 18kg
* Ty đạp dao nằm bên trong.
* Khuyết điểm: em nó dùng bạc đạn côn nên tốc độ 6000 rpm. Quay êm ái nhẹ nhàng lên 8000 rpm nhưng mà xài khoảng dưới 6000 rpm cho bền ạ (nhà sản xuất đã khuyến cáo nên chớ làm liều hehe). Tốt nhất là dùng con Mitsu 2.2kw 3000-8000 rpm hay con Shinoh 2.2kw kéo qua đai thì ăn chắc mặc bền ợ.
* Ưu điểm: cho em nó cày cuốc nhôm, đồng, sắt thép vô tư, có khả năng gắn dao quét mặt vào chơi (tùy dàn cơ cứng cứng hay cong cong nhá chứ em không khuyến cáo máy nào chơi cũng dc đâu ạ )






Hehe và bây giờ là tới phần quan trọng nhất :

- Giá khởi điểm 500K quá bèo nhèo
- Bước giá dao động 20k - 200k (Phải chế tài các bác chứ không thì các bác quăng lên 1 cục nghỉ chơi hết ráo thì sao hehe)
- Thời gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 20h00 ngày 20/12/2015 và kết thúc vào trước 22h00 ngày 23/12/2015 (đúng 22h00 là em gõ cái boong chốt ngay ạ).
- Do sơ suất mà lần trước em đã làm cuộc chơi không được vui vẻ phút cuối, thế nên em xin cam kết: Vui là chính, không có giá mua ngay cho đến phút chót. Nếu sai lời em xin chịu mọi trách nhiệm trước pháp luật kakaka

- Sau thời hạn trên bác nào đưa ra giá cao nhất sẽ có được hàng. Bác thắng cuộc vui lòng liên hệ với em để sắp xếp vận chuyển hàng nhé. Nếu trong trường hợp sau 48h mà vẫn không có hồi âm từ bác có mức giá cao nhất thì bác có mức giá thấp hơn liền kề sẽ có được hàng nhé.

Giá cả em chưa bao gồm phí ship. Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
Em xin cảm ơn !!!

----------

itanium7000

----------


## huyquynhbk

e xin mở hàng nhé bác Hưng. 600k

----------

hung1706

----------


## truongkiet

Em theo 650k

----------


## CKD

Mới có mấy cái đuôi BT30 nên tham gia.
700k nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

Bid phát theo luôn 800k

----------


## truongkiet

830k........

----------


## hoctap256

Em góp vui 850k

----------


## zentic

Cho e ke 870k. Phone 0908908982

----------


## thuhanoi

Từ từ nhè nhẹ 890k

----------


## truongkiet

Sao mình bị chămn vậy ad

----------


## CKD

Bị chặn là rủi ro đó bạn. Khi MOD online sẽ giải quyết thôi.

----------


## hoctap256

1000k lung linh là lên luôn

----------


## hung1706

hehe thanks các bác đã tin tưởng và ủng hộ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Giá bid hiện nay là 1000k thuộc về bác hoctap256  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

1200k ka ka ka

----------


## truongkiet

1300k........

----------


## huyquynhbk

1350k nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## loiloc569

Em cũng đang cần theo 1500k

----------


## Letungquang

Em bỏ giá 1800k, dc phát lấy luôn 😪

----------


## Letungquang

Em quên bước giá. Em ra giá 1700k nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

Chưa hết giờ mà mấy bác cứ sồn sồn =))

----------


## cuongmay

mình theo 1.800.000

----------


## ppgas

Theo 1900k!

----------


## thuhanoi

2000k chẳn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

2020k ….............................

----------


## huyquynhbk

2050k nha!

----------


## emptyhb

Em theo 2.100k

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thanks các bác đã quan tâm...
Giá cao nhất hiện nay thuộc về bác Emptyhb 2100k ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuongmay

tính canh giờ chót mà đau bụng quá . mình dặt 2.200 rồi chạy đây . 0908337897 cường.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác Cuongmay quăng cục gạch 2200K là giá cao nhất hiện nay nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Bác cho e hỏi con này thay dao bằng tay hay tự động đc thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## rau

minh tra 3000k nha

----------


## puskinu

> minh tra 3000k nha


Bác này đặt sai bước giá nhé...haiz...đấu giá này thì vui nhưng e rất sợ các bác nick mới...clone nick đặt giá nguy hiểm lắm ạ..

----------


## rau

vay la sai luat ha ban .neu nhu minh muon mua thi dua gia nhu vay co duoc ko minh ko biet mong anh em chi dan.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ bươ´c giá là tưˋ 20k đê´n 200k. Bác Cuongmay đang là 2200k thì bác rau có thể trả max là 2400k nhé.
Con này là đâˋu ATC thay dao tự động dc nhé bác Longdq

----------


## rau

Vay bay gio Minh tra 2400k nha

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thanks bác ạ !

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe thanks bác ạ !


Thích món này nhưng tối nay tối nay tiệc giáng sinh của băng nhóm nên không tham gia được. Chúc mừng bên thắng cuộc  :Smile:

----------


## rau

het gio ha bac Hung mai minh lh bac nha

----------


## hung1706

hehe chúc mừng bác Rau thắng cuộc ạ  :Big Grin: 
Bác inbox hoặc liên hệ em để biết thêm thông tin chuyển khoản và địa chỉ ship hàng nhé. 
Các bác đi chơi nô-en vui nhá, cẩn thận đạo chích bây h nguy hiểm thật, 1 em sì mát phôn đã bay theo gió  :Smile: )

----------


## hung1706

> Thích món này nhưng tối nay tối nay tiệc giáng sinh của băng nhóm nên không tham gia được. Chúc mừng bên thắng cuộc


Hehe thanks bác ạ. Chúc bác giáng sinh vui nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Bác Rau vui lòng cho em số ĐT di động để dễ liên lạc nhé, lúc sáng bác alo số bàn mà em chưa kịp hỏi số đt of bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hàng khủng giá bèo nhèo đã được giao cho bác Rau roài ợ... :Big Grin: . Chúc bác vui vẻ với em nó nhé hehe
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm !!!

----------

